# Cub cadets



## StihlNut88 (May 12, 2008)

*My Tractors*

Here are some more recent pics of my tractors

cub cadet 1200 with creeper gear










Cub cadet 100 with duals, one off for plowing.








Ford 2n with sherman trans






I will write more later, kind of rushing to get some where on time.


----------



## Dieseldriver (Jul 15, 2008)

I've got a "63 CC original,"74 129,"67 JD 60(lawn tractor),"72 110,"74 70,"83 314,"48 8N,"48 Worthington,"54 Cockshutt 30.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I tuned up wifes aunts cub about 5 years ago and she hasnt needed anything else on it. Those are good machines.


----------



## StihlNut88 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just picked up an original with a plow. In decent shape runs awesome. (tinkered with the carb a little and threw a generator off a parts tractor) and she fires and runs great! stole it at $300.


----------



## Dieseldriver (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice!Where in CT are you?


----------

